# Weekly competition 2012-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F U' F U' R' U F2
*2. *F' R F2 R F' R2 F2
*3. *F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2
*4. *R F' R U F U R
*5. *U' R' U' R F2 U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B F L' D' R' F2 U' L' R2 F2
*2. *R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L D' U2 B' L F' R' D F D'
*3. *L' B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L U R2 F L R' B' U B' D2 R
*4. *F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L B L' B2 U' L' D2 B R2
*5. *L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 F2 U F L' B2 L B D B2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Fw F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F' U2 F2 D Uw' B Rw' U' R2 Fw Rw D2 F' Uw L2 R' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 F R2 Uw2 L R' F Uw B2 F' Rw F2 D2 L' U
*2. *F R F2 D' R2 F2 D' Rw2 R Uw' B2 Fw D2 U2 B D Fw L U2 Rw' D U' L R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L Rw' D Uw2 R F L Rw'
*3. *Rw' R' U' F2 D' Fw R' D2 R B' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw B F2 D2 Uw' L D2 Fw Uw' U Rw2 D' L2 F Rw2 U2 Fw R F L Fw2 L2 R Uw R'
*4. *B' U' Rw2 R' B2 R B' Rw2 Uw' F' D' B' Uw2 Rw B' D' B2 U L' D' Uw' R' F R' Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' U2 F' Uw L2 B2 F U' R2 D Rw2 R D2
*5. *Fw' Uw L D2 Rw' U2 B' U2 Rw2 D Fw' F R F2 Uw2 U B Fw L2 F2 R' Fw2 R2 B2 L2 B2 Uw2 L2 D L' Fw' D2 Fw2 F2 Uw R' U2 Fw2 D' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 D Uw' Rw Dw F Uw F' Rw B Bw U B Bw2 Fw' L' Lw Bw' Dw U R D' Dw Bw2 Rw Dw Uw' B Rw2 F D L2 Bw' Dw' Lw Rw2 R Dw' U2 Fw' U2 L' Lw2 Uw L2 D' Dw L' Rw2 D2 Lw D' Rw2 Uw Rw' R' B' L' D2 Fw2
*2. *D2 B' Uw2 L2 R2 Bw' Fw Lw' B F2 R' Fw R Uw Fw F Dw' Lw Fw2 Lw2 U' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw U Bw F' Dw L Dw' L B2 F2 Lw Rw' D' Fw Dw2 L2 R' B U Rw' R Bw L F Rw Bw2 F Dw U Fw' U' Bw U B' Dw F
*3. *L2 Uw L2 F' R U' Fw' Rw2 D B2 Fw F2 L' D Dw Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 B' Bw2 Dw Lw D' Dw' B2 Bw' Lw B2 Bw Lw2 R2 B' F D' Uw U R' B D U2 Fw R2 B' Fw R2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Dw' Fw L Lw R2 Uw B F2 R' Dw'
*4. *Fw' F2 R Bw2 Fw2 L R' Dw B2 Dw Rw2 B' Fw2 F' L' F' D2 Rw2 B Bw2 D' Rw' U L2 Bw R' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw Dw' Lw' Uw Rw' U2 R' Dw' U' R' Bw F L' Lw Rw' Bw D U' Rw B Fw' L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 Uw
*5. *D' Uw' B' F Uw U2 Fw' F2 Uw F' L Lw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 Uw Lw Rw Fw2 Uw2 R2 B' F' D2 Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 R' Dw2 Uw Fw' Uw L U B2 Bw' Fw' Uw Bw2 D2 F L2 Dw U' Lw' Rw' Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 F2 R U2 B

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2L' D' U2 2B L2 2L 2D 3R' F 2D' 2R2 D' L2 2L2 3R2 2B 2F' F 2U R' 3F F 3R2 R' D' 2D' 3U2 3R 2B2 D2 L 2R F2 U' 2L2 3R' R' 2U F D 3U 2F' 2R R2 2B' R' 2B' 2U2 U' 2R2 R D 2B2 3U' U' 3F2 3R2 B D' 2F 2D' 2R' 3U' 2B2 3F 2D' 2L2 3R2 2U'
*2. *R B 2L' R2 D2 L' 2L' 3F2 D2 2B 2R R' 3U' U B2 R' B2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L2 3F' F' 2L' R 2B2 2F2 F' R2 D L2 2B 2L2 2U' 2R' 3U' 2L2 F2 2D 2U' R' 3F' 2D 2R2 U2 2B2 3U' 3R' D2 3U' 2R2 2F' L2 2L' 3R' 2R 2F 2L2 2B2 2D 2R U' 2L' 3U 2U2 L' 2L' 2R' 2B 3F2
*3. *2L' 2R2 R' 2U 3R2 2B' 2U2 2B' 3F2 2R2 R F R2 2U2 U' F' 2L' 3F' 3U2 F2 3U2 2B U2 2L 3U 2L' R2 2U2 3F' 3U2 U 2F' 2L F2 2R R' 2U2 B2 2L2 2B' 3F' 3R2 2D2 U' 2F2 2U 2B' F 3U' 2L 2F2 F 2D 2F' F2 R' B2 2F 2L' 3F' D' L' D2 3U2 2U2 2R' 2D' 3U 2L U
*4. *U B' 2B 3U' L 2L 3R R' 2F' L2 3U' R2 3F 2L2 2R' 3F 2U L2 3F 2U' U2 2F' 2U2 L2 2L2 D 2R2 3F2 2D2 R 3U' 2B2 2U' 3R' D' 2F' R2 2D2 3F' R 2F 2U B2 2F L' R2 U2 3F2 2F 3R B2 U 3R' 2R' R2 2U' 2B' 2F U2 3F 2L' D 2D' 2F2 3R2 B' 3R 2F' R' B'
*5. *U' L' F L' B 2B' 3U F2 D L 2L 2R2 D' 2U2 R 3F' 2F' 2U2 U' L D2 L2 3R2 D' 2F D 3U' 2L U2 2L 2F' D2 R2 2B2 3F' F 3R' 3U2 B 2B' 2F2 F' 3U2 2U2 F D U2 B2 2D' 3U2 2B2 D2 2U' R' D 2U2 L' 3R2 2F2 2L2 3F2 2D' U L2 3R' 3U2 2F2 L 2L2 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U 2R 2U 2B' D' B 2L' D2 2F U' 2F2 L 3L' D 2D' 3D' 2U' U2 F' 2R D L' 3U' 2B 2U2 2R' 2U2 2R 3B2 2D' 3D2 2U' U' 3R2 2F2 2L' R 2U2 U2 3L' 3F' 2F' 2U 2L2 3F 3U2 3F' 3L2 2R2 D2 2D2 2R' 2F 2L2 2U2 3L' 3R 2R2 3B2 3R2 D2 L' 3U 3L2 2F2 F' D' 2D' 3R2 2U' B 3B2 2R' D' 3U2 2B' 3F2 D' L 3U' U' 2B' L2 2B2 3B R2 F2 2L R' 3D' 2U R2 F' D B 2B' F' 3L 3B' 2R'
*2. *3F2 L 2D2 3U2 2B' L B' 2D2 2R' 2U F' U2 2B2 3R' 3U2 2L2 B' L2 3U' 3F D 3L' U2 2R2 2B 2L 3R2 2R' R' B' 3L' 3R' 2B' 3B' 2D 3D' 3L2 U 2B2 3B' 3R' 3F 2D B2 D 3D' R' B2 D 2D' 3F2 D 2D U2 R' D2 B 3F2 F' L' 3L 3D' 2L 3R 2R R 3D' 2U2 R2 F' R 2B2 R' 2B' F D2 3R2 3D' 3F F L' 2L2 R2 B 3U 2B' F 3D 3R B' 3B 3F 3D 3R 3B2 3R2 3D' L 2L 3R
*3. *2L' 3F' F L 3R R 3D' 2U' U2 L2 2L' 2U' 2L' U R2 3D 2R' 3B' 2D2 3U 2F' 2D2 3D' 2F 2D2 3L2 D U 3B2 L2 D R' 3F' 3U2 3F2 3D B2 2R R 2F 3L F' 2D2 B' 3F' U2 3F2 L' R' 2U2 U2 2R B' 3L2 3B' 2R R' 2D' 3U2 2L2 3L2 R2 3F L' 3L 2D' 3D' 2B2 2R2 R2 B2 3F R2 2B 3L 2R 3B2 F' 3D 3L D' B2 3L2 3R2 3D2 2U 2B2 3B 3L' 3F' D' 3D2 2F2 3L2 R2 F 2D U2 L' B2
*4. *3B2 F' 3L' D' 3D2 B 3L 2R2 3D 2F' 3R2 2U2 2B2 2L2 3U' 2L2 3L 2U B2 2L 2B 3L 2D 2R' F L' 2L2 2B2 3R 2R R2 3U' 3L2 3F' L' 2R2 B' 3R 3F 3R' 2B2 D' 3L2 3R2 3D2 3B 2F2 U' F2 2U' L D 3U 3B' F' U 2L U2 2F' D 2U L' 2R2 3F2 F' 2L2 2D2 L' D' 2D2 2B 3F D' 3D' 3L 3D L' 2L 3U' L' 3F' 3R' 2R' U F2 2U' B2 3D' L2 2U 3L' 2D' 3L 3B' 3D' R2 D 2R' 3U' 3F2
*5. *3B2 3F2 3L' 2U 2R2 U 3B D2 3B2 F2 3U2 B2 3U 2F R 3B 3F 2F' 3R D2 B2 2L2 3L' R' B 3B' 2F F' 2D 3U' 2L' 2D2 L2 3L' 2D 2B2 3L R D B2 F2 L2 F2 2R' 2U2 3L' B2 L2 3R 2F2 F' 2L 2B' 3R2 2D2 3D' U2 3F2 3U' 2U 3L2 2B2 2R' 2F F2 3U2 2L2 3L' 2U B' F' 2U B2 2B 2L2 D L2 2F2 2U2 B' 3F' 2U 2R 3B 3F' 3L D' F' 2R' R' D 2D2 2L2 2U' 2L2 D' 2D' 2U' 3L2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F U2 F' R U R2 U2
*2. *U2 F' U F2 U F2 U2 R' F' U
*3. *R' U F' U R2 U' R2 F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' U2 D L B U D' B R2 U R2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2
*2. *B2 D2 R B2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 R' D R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F L B'
*3. *L' U2 L R2 D2 L F2 R B2 U2 B2 F D2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 B Rw' D2 Uw L D2 Uw Rw' F' D L R' D2 Uw2 L' F' Uw2 F' D' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw R2 D B' L' Rw' F2 Rw' D' F2 Rw' B2 U' Rw' B
*2. *L' D' U' F2 U2 F' L' Fw Rw' D2 L' U Fw2 Uw' L Rw' Uw' Rw' D2 B' D R' Fw2 Uw' Rw' D Uw2 L' D' U R' F Rw' U L2 Rw2 R2 B' U L'
*3. *B R' F2 Rw' B Uw F2 U' F' R Fw2 Uw U' B2 Uw' F' Rw' D2 U' L R F D B2 Rw R Uw F Uw R' U' F' L' D' Uw U B2 Fw' Rw2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' B2 Bw Dw' Uw U' B' F2 L Dw' Bw D2 L' Lw D2 Dw F Uw2 F Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw' L Rw R2 Dw Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 R' B Bw Lw B F2 Rw' U2 Fw' D F Dw' B Fw2 L B2 Fw' F Lw' D' B2 D Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F'
*2. *D2 B2 R' U L2 Bw Uw2 Bw2 L B F D' Bw Lw Uw' Bw L2 Rw' R2 Bw2 F' R Dw2 F Dw' Lw' Rw Bw' D' F' Uw2 B' L Bw Fw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 F2 L Bw2 Lw Rw' Dw' B2 Uw U Fw F' Dw2 F2 D2 Dw' U' B' Bw' Fw F Rw Bw2
*3. *Lw D2 L' B L R2 Bw F2 Dw U L' Rw2 D Rw2 D Dw Bw Dw' F' D' Uw U2 L2 Lw Rw F2 D Rw2 D Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' Rw U' L2 F' U' L B Bw2 Fw' F' L' Dw2 Uw2 U' B' R2 B' U Lw2 Uw' Rw' R B2 D Fw' U2 Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 2L B2 F' 3R2 2B F L2 B F' 3R 3U' L' 2F 2R2 2F2 2D 2L' 3R2 2U2 F2 3U 2U 2L' 3R2 U' 2L 3U U 2L2 2B2 2R 2F2 3U 3R U 3F2 D 2U' R2 2B U 3F2 D L2 2L' 3R' R 2U2 3F' 2D' 2B2 3R2 U2 F2 2D' 3U2 R' F2 2D' B' F2 2U' L 2R2 2D' L' 2R2 2F2 U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U 2U 2B2 L2 3R2 2D 3U U' B 2U' L2 F' 2R 3F' L 2L2 3L 3D2 3R 2F' 3L 2R2 D' 3B 2F 2R' 3U' B' F' 3R 3D' 3F 3L2 D L2 2B' D 2D2 3R' F2 3R 3F 3R 2D 2U 3R' 2R' 3F 2L2 B 2F' 3U2 2L' 2R2 D 2D' 2U' U' 3L' 3U' 2U 3B' L 3L' U2 R B' 3B 3U' F' U2 3B D2 2F2 R2 2D2 L' 3D2 B L' 3R2 3D B' 2U 3B' 3L2 R' B' 3D U2 2R 3B 2U' 3R F' D' 2U' 3R2 U F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 D' R' U R2 F2 L B L' B D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 B L2
*2. *U B' R2 U B' R L2 U' R2 F R U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 R B2 R D2
*3. *F2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 R' U2 L2 R U2 F' L2 U F' U2 B L B2 U'
*4. *F R D' R2 B D L2 D L F B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2
*5. *L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' L R F' U' B2 L U F2
*6. *D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U F2 L' U2 R' F R' D' B' U R F U2
*7. *D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U B2 F L2 U2 F2 L D' B L B R'
*8. *L' F B U D2 L B U F2 R U' R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D
*9. *L2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' B R U' F D' R2 F2 D U'
*10. *D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B' U2 B L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 F' U'
*11. *L U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' U' L U F' L' F R2 B U' R'
*12. *B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L D2 R U2 R2 B F R' F' U2 B R F2
*13. *L' B2 D2 L D' F D' B U R2 U2 D2 R F2 L D2 R2 L U2 L2
*14. *D2 F B2 U' B2 R2 U' R' B U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2
*15. *L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 D F L B' L D B' R2 U2 F2
*16. *F' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F' R B F D' R U2 B' U2 F' R2
*17. *B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D U' L' D' L R' D' R2 B U R U'
*18. *D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' R' B U B R2 D B2 L R2 U'
*19. *L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' L' R' B U F' D2 F2 L
*20. *B2 R' F2 L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 L U2 F' R' U2 L' U' B R2 U2 R D2
*21. *L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L' F2 R B R' F2 R2 D U F'
*22. *D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U F L' B2 R2 U2 B' D' U' L B'
*23. *R2 B2 D R2 D' U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 R' F L' U2 B R2 D B2 F' L
*24. *L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 D R' D2 F L' U2 B2 R U' F2 D2
*25. *D U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F' D' F' U2 L' R' B U' L' U'
*26. *D' R B2 L F2 R2 D' F U R' B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 B2
*27. *L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 R D2 L D' L' F R2 U R D' B' U' R2
*28. *F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U F D' U R2 D' B' D' L F2
*29. *D2 L U2 L D2 U2 L F2 R2 U' L2 B D R F R U' L R2
*30. *D2 L D2 L' F2 R F2 L' B2 L2 D2 U L B' F D2 F' L U L R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 F' U L D B' U' D R2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 L D2
*2. *B' D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L D R' B' F' L U
*3. *L2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L B F2 U R' F' L U B' U2
*4. *L B' R D' R2 B L U L2 D B R2 F L2 B D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2
*5. *B2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 F' L2 F' U' B F' R B2 L2 F' L2 B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L B' U2 L2 R' U2 F' L2 F' U'
*2. *B2 L2 F L2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U R' F U2 B2 R'
*3. *U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F' D' R' U F' L F R' B2 U
*4. *L' U D B R' F R L D B2 R L' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L
*5. *R2 F U' R F2 B D F' B' U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 U' B F' L2 U' F' R' U' F'
*2. *F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B D2 R' D2 L' D' B L U L R2 B'
*3. *D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 U R' F2 D2 F R D2 B' F R'
*4. *B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L' D' L2 F' R' U2 F D2 R F'
*5. *L U2 D F2 L2 F2 B' U2 R B2 D R2 U2 D R2 L2 U B2 U' B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' L' F U' R F L' B' L D R' L U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' U R U R F' R2 U2
*3. *L D2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 F' L U' L2 D R D2 F R2 B'
*4. *B' L' R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R' Fw' Rw Fw Rw R2 B2 L U' R B Fw F' L2 Uw B' D2 L Uw B2 F' Uw2 B D' Uw F' L D2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F R F' U2 F' U'
*3. *U2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L R2 F D F2 R2 D R' U B' L' D
*4. *Rw B2 Fw2 Uw' F' Rw Uw B' Rw D' Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 U B R B Fw L2 Rw' R U' R Fw L' Rw2 U' L' B' Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw' R' Fw F L2 F Rw'
*5. *Lw B L Fw2 Lw' D' F Dw U B Bw Rw2 D L' R Bw F' L' F' R Uw U2 Bw U F Rw' Fw R2 B Bw2 Rw F Uw2 Bw' R Dw Lw' Dw Uw Fw D' Dw2 Uw2 B' R D2 Uw' R Dw Uw' B Dw F2 L R2 B D2 B2 Dw Lw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' B R' L' B U r' u'
*2. *R' L U R L R U l'
*3. *L U' L B R L' U' L' u
*4. *U R B' R' L R' L B l' r b u'
*5. *U R' L' U L B' L' l r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, 3)
*2. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) /
*4. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D L' R' D L' R D'
*2. *L' U D' R' L U' R U
*3. *R' D U' L' R' U L' U' R'
*4. *R' U' D U R' D L D
*5. *D U D L' U D U' D


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 24, 2012)

3x3: 18.15, 15.18, 15.80, 13.14, 12.88 avg 14.71


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: 4.65, 3.45, 3.35, (2.73), (4.87+) = 3.82
3x3: 12.72, 11.01, 10.93[OLLskip], (16.73), (10.49) = 11.55 PB (WHAT!!!!!! I usually average high 14 seconds)
4x4: 1:00.21, (1:25.52), (56.01), 1:05.22, 1:04.14 = 1:03.19
5x5: 1:22.09, (1:21.96), (DNF(1:18.40)), 1:26.43, 2:28.61 = 1:45.06
6x6: (3:44.42), (4:42.60), 4:02.00, 4:04.76, 4:02.56 = 4:03.11
7x7: (5:14.74), (6:12.97), 5:54.00, 5:36.96, 5:40.53 = 5:43.83
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 13:58.70 = 13:58.70 PB
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Multi BLD: 4/7 49:29.52
MTS: 1:22.09, (1:21.96), (DNF), 1:26.43, 2:28.61 = 1:45.71
234: 1:33.47
2345: 3:37.82
Clock: 13.11, 12.65, (10.71), (13.92), 11.93 = 12.56


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 24, 2012)

3x3: 15.66, (19.36), (13.76), 15.80, 19.31 = 16.93 
4x4: (1:13.20), 1:06.35, 1:09.97, 1:02.88, (1:00.68) = 1:06.40
5x5: 2:01.73, (2:14.55), 1:55.83, (1:47.14), 1:52.98 = 1:56.84
6x6: 3:59.80, 3:50.52, (3:35.44), (4:01.75), 3:41.74 = 3:50.69
7x7: (8:05.04), 6:11.57, (5:16.24), 5:56.50, 5:51.32 = 5:59.80 
Megaminx: (1:18.36), 1:30.81, 1:26.51, (1:31.36), 1:21.12 = 1:26.15 
3x3 Fewest Moves: 56 HTM



Spoiler



X-Cross: L' B' F L' x2 U' F R' F' R D L
Second pair: R' U R U L U L'
Third pair: U2 F U F'
Fourth pair: R' U2 R U' R' U' R
OLL: U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Terrible solution, this is my first 3x3 FM ever. CFOP is my only way out  Found in 4 minutes lol.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 24, 2012)

Hcfong, what was your last 3x3 time, I don't think you had 1.07...?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2012)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves : *35 HTM* then 34.



Spoiler



*B2 R2 U' B' F2 R B2 U2 (F' R' F L2 F' R F L2) R' U' R' U2 R' (B D' B' U' B D B' U2) L F L' F2 U2 F*

DETAIL :

B2 R2 U' F2 B' R B2	: (7) 2x2x2 bloc
U2 (*) R' U' R' U2 R'	: (13) 2x2x3 bloc
(**) U L F L' F2 U2 F	: (20) leaves 5 corners
@ (*) insert (F' R' F L2 F' R F L2) (+8)
@ (**) insert (B D' B' U' B D B' U) (+7) one move cancelled

Mega crappy insertions :fp


EDIT : Finally, I found some better insertions: two cancellations instead of one! Off time limit.

34 HTM :
(B' U F' U' B' U F U') R2 U' F2 B' R B2
U2 R' (L2 U R' U' L2 U R) U2 R' U2 R'
U L F L' F2 U2 F

Detail :
(1) B2 R2 U' F2 B' R B2
U2 R' (2) U' R' U2 R'
U L F L' F2 U2 F

@ (1) : (B' U F' U' B' U F U' B2) : -2
@ (2) : (L2 U R' U' L2 U R U') : -1


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is my suggestion for when/if the timer is implemented:
Make it like a cubetimer.com clone. In a dropdown box you get to choose what event you want to participate in. When you choose "2x2x2" it will show the first scramble of the 5 for that week. When the timer is stopped, your result will be saved/updated on the rankings page and the next scramble will be shown .... until you are done with the event. When the whole avg. has been updated, the "2x2x2" will no longer be available for you to choose.

And about the relay rankings from last week: Fazrulz is now at 0th place in week 4


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 24, 2012)

Pyraminx: 8.31, 6.07, 5.23, 5.46, 4.65 = 5.59
2x2 bld: 9.23, 13.21, 10.61 = 9.23
2x2: 2.88, 1.76, 2.50, 1.93, 1.84 = 2.09
3x3: 8.87, 8.29, 9.81, 7.84, 8.12 = 8.43


----------



## Carrot (Jan 24, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> And about the relay rankings from last week: Fazrulz is now at 0th place in week 4



hmmm should be working properly now... ( :fp )


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, I posted my OH results on dder's site. But upon viewing the OH rankings, it said my average was like 19 minutes or something. I realized I had accidentally put 54 minutes instead of 54 seconds and changed it. I actually screwed it up twice, due to fail typing. Then I finally fixed it but the Rankings said I got a DNF average. But all my solves were fine and I only had one DNF.

Any idea what I did wrong? Or is it just because I changed my times?

Edit: Also, Faz is so fast that 1st place is too slow for him. He invented a whole nother level of winning just so he could reach it. Pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 24, 2012)

3x3: 23.38, 17.25, 19.88, 22.34, 20.87

Average: 21.03


----------



## shubhayankabir (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2: 8.70, (9.26), 8.44, 9.13, (7.78) = 8.76

2x2 BLD: (DNF(4:01.14)[1:40.34]), (3:49.06[2:27.27]), 3:51.45[2:09.22] = 3:49.06

3x3: 38.18, (40.55), 33.95, (28.84), 38.70 = 36.94

3x3 OH: 1:48.07, (1:32.52), (1:52.89), 1:51.47, 1:50.97 = 1:50.17

3x3 BLD: DNF(8:25.58)[5:02.39], (DNF(9:08.18)[4:39.39]), (8:15.74[4:06.86]) = 8:15.74


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2: (3.25), 1.91, 1.86, 2.37, (1.78)=2.05
3x3: 9.76, 8.62, 8.82, (7.53), (9.93)=9.06
4x4: 34.80, (34.43), (43.52), 36.91, 38.64=36.79
5x5: (1:20.04), 1:10.29, 1:13.95, (56.99), 1:02.40=1:08.88
6x6: (2:34.61), 2:32.54, 2:32.90, 2:34.32, (2:23.12)= 2:33.25
7x7: 4:03.03, 3:58.95, 3:57.14, (3:38.36), (4:19.54)=3:59.70
3x3oh: (13.58), 17.50, 17.50, 14.67, (22.75)=16.56
pyra: (7.69), 6.36, (3.16), 7.60, 4.32=6.09
2-4relay: 59.66


----------



## Sillas (Jan 25, 2012)

*2x2: *5.12, 7.42, 5.46, (7.62), (4.36) = 6.00 
3x3: 20.40, (21.32), 16.81, 18.27, (15.88) = 18.49
*3x3 OH:* (43.50), 38.65, 38.31, 43.29, (35.76) = 40.08


----------



## mande (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2: 5.37, (4.86), 6.25, (7.44), 6.20 = 5.94

2x2 BLD: (57.54+), DNF(1:25.36), (DNF(54.04)) = 57.54

3x3: 16.80, (20.29), 16.39, (15.29), 16.83 = 16.67

3x3 OH: 35.69, 36.29, (31.99), (36.39), 32.86 = 34.95

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:41.36), 2:16.11, 2:38.96 = 2:16.11


----------



## hcfong (Jan 25, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Hcfong, what was your last 3x3 time, I don't think you had 1.07...?



Of course it was! Is it so hard believe that I knocked off more than 4 seconds off the current WR??

Just kidding. No, it wasn't 1.07. It was 1:07.07. Stupid T-perm fail. Odder sent me a PM and I've corrected it.


----------



## mycube (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.19 (3.03) 3.91 (4.13) 3.05 = 3.38
comment: wow nice scrambles :O
3x3x3: 12.31 12.46 (12.31) 12.75 (13.34) = 12.51
comment: good 
4x4x4: (55.65) (1:07.16) 1:07.15 1:02.43 1:05.72 = 1:05.10
comment: nice single! Average is ok.. 
5x5x5: 2:06.68 (1:51.84) 2:10.72 (2:10.84) 2:07.19 = 2:08.20 
comment: single PB 
6x6x6: 3:58.97 (4:01.13) 3:55.15 3:57.44 (3:52.43) = 3:57.19
comment: could be better like everytime..
7x7x7: (5:59.58) (6:31.77) 6:16.50 6:15.00 6:23.11 = 6:18.20
comment: wow a sub6  i think my 3th or 4th.
3x3x3 OH: (25.90) 26.72 (28.43) 26.65 28.05 = 27.17
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:38.08
commenr: it´s ok.
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:40.41
comment: PLL-Skip at the 5x5. PB 
Megaminx: 2:30.06 (2:15.21) 2:34.43 2:38.97 (2:49.55) = 2:34.49
comment: very good average. Even better single 
Pyraminx: 8.28 9.81 7.05 (13.05) (3.63) = 8.38
comment: very good 
Match the Scramble: 1:17.15 (1:01.27) (1:25.28) 1:15.83 1:09.80 = 1:14.38

Fewest Moves: DNF – failed.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 25, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Of course it was! Is it so hard believe that I knocked off more than 4 seconds off the current WR??
> 
> Just kidding. No, it wasn't 1.07. It was 1:07.07. Stupid T-perm fail. Odder sent me a PM and I've corrected it.


Okay, that's what I thought . Otherwise I would have taken off my hat for you...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm very happy! I think I just got my new PB at 5x5x5 BLD (at least, I don't remember ever getting sub-12 before, and if I ever did, it must have been a year or more ago): 11:49.25 [6:18 memo]. It was the third scramble this week. I did the three solves back-to-back with no breaks; I seemed to be on a roll, so I just kept going. It wasn't even that great of a scramble; it was just really smooth to solve. The one advantage was that I had a number of complete cycles with centers, which definitely cut down on the moves required since I use a floating buffer for centers.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 26, 2012)

2x2: 4.55, 1.75, 2.13, 2.65, 1.77 = 2.18
3x3: 9.34, 8.85, 9.16, 10.33, 9.85 = 9.45
4x4: 49.62, 43.04, 45.17, 40.73, 41.73 = 43.31
5x5: 1:25.01, 1:22.92, 1:24.61, 1:16.25, 1:22.52 = 1:23.35
6x6: 2:46.47, 2:30.30, 2:27.09, 2:43.28, 2:44.32 = 2:39.30
7x7: 4:19.64, 4:15.96, 4:38.62, 4:35.60, 4:18.33 = 4:24.52
2x2 BLD: 11.73+, 10.65+, 7.21 = 7.21
3x3 BLD: 1:05.44, 54.00, DNF(1:13.15) = 54.00
4x4 BLD: 7:11.97, 
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 16.71, 12.37, 14.68, 15.27, 16.04 = 15.33 - woah..
2-4 relay: 59.16
2-5 relay: 2:24.60
Magic:
Clock: 8.41, 8.14, 9.15, 8.28, 8.33 = 8.34
Megaminx: 52.43, 50.85, 48.08, 48.93, 50.06 = 49.95
Pyraminx: 6.41, 5.63, 2.96, 5.07, 5.70 = 5.47
Sqaure-1: 19.29, 17.60, 20.86, 24.59, 20.38 = 20.18

FMC: 34



Spoiler



Scramble: F' L' F U' R F L' B' L D R' L U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B2
Solution: U' F2 B R B2 F U' R2 B U' B' F' U F' U' F' B' U F' U' R' U' R U B R U R B' R' B U' R' F2 (34)

Premove: F2
2x2x3: U' F2 B R B2 F U' R2 B U' B' (11)
F2L: F' U F' U' F' *U F'* (18)
CLL: *F U'* B' U F' U' *B* (24)
ELL: *B'* R' U' R U B R U R B' R' B U' R' (39)
Undo premove: F2 (40)
6 moves cancel.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2012)

3x3: 11.43, 13.09, 8.54, 8.84, 8.53 = 9.60
lol wtf. Totally didn't expect a sub-10 average after the first 2 solves. All full step @[email protected]


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 26, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Hey, I posted my OH results on dder's site. But upon viewing the OH rankings, it said my average was like 19 minutes or something. I realized I had accidentally put 54 minutes instead of 54 seconds and changed it. I actually screwed it up twice, due to fail typing. Then I finally fixed it but the Rankings said I got a DNF average. But all my solves were fine and I only had one DNF.
> 
> Any idea what I did wrong? Or is it just because I changed my times?



Posting this again. Can I get a little help for this?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 26, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Posting this again. Can I get a little help for this?


 
Perhaps you should try going to your page with all the scrambles where you can enter your times. Make a note of your times first elsewhere, then enter DNS for all of the times. Update your results, then enter your real times and submit those. Just a suggestion; Entering DNS fixed an error I made last week.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 26, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Posting this again. Can I get a little help for this?


 
Sorry, I was sure I had given you instructions of what to do  here they are:

(basically what Jaycee said)
1) Note down your times
2) Enter DNS for the very first solve in OH (this will delete the results) and submit results
3) Re-enter the times and submit results

Does this work?
If yes, then YUPEEEE!!!!
If no, then I'll give you further instructions


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! It actually is fixed now, even though I didn't do anything. If you you fixed it, then Thank you! If it fixed itself, then Great!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 27, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Thanks! It actually is fixed now, even though I didn't do anything. If you you fixed it, then Thank you! If it fixed itself, then Great!


 
It's supposed to check that all you results are calculated correct every time you update something, so if you just updated or added any other resultst it might have solved the problem  (I didn't do anything)


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 28, 2012)

3x3 41.23, 39.48, 33.84, 38.14, 38.12 Av = 38.58

Better than last week


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for late entry:
Magic: 1.34, 1.38, 1.83, 1.33, 1.41 = 1.38
Master Magic: 3.06, 3.91, 4.16, 4.28, 4.38 = 4.11


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, preliminary list. Particular congratulations to cuber952, victory and podium for the first time.
Also to Simon & Evan.

Edit, lets consider this list final then 

*2x2x2*(57)

 2.05 asiahyoo1997
 2.09 AnsonL
 2.18 SimonWestlund
 2.22 AustinReed
 2.28 fazrulz
 2.68 yoinneroid
 2.85 Cuber952
 3.03 Bhargav777
 3.14 gass
 3.38 mycube
 3.40 Andrejon
 3.47 Evan Liu
 3.54 CuberMan
 3.64 HampusHansson
 3.67 nathanajah
 3.77 jaysammey777
 4.01 Tim Reynolds
 4.19 Mcuber5
 4.26 angham
 4.37 WTF2L?
 4.59 TheAria97
 4.74 Yttrium
 4.80 MaeLSTRoM
 5.03 AvidCuber
 5.05 bryson azzopard
 5.11 AndersB
 5.19 theZcuber
 5.37 elimescube
 5.41 janelle
 5.69 Alcuber
 5.76 szatan
 5.79 Odder
 5.93 tozies24
 5.94 mande
 6.00 Sillas
 6.04 riley
 6.08 Petezorzz
 6.40 Jakube
 6.42 squilliams
 7.26 Kenneth Svendson
 7.34 Trondhat
 7.44 Divineskulls
 7.71 brandbest1
 7.71 Mike Hughey
 7.87 casarengga
 7.87 Schmidt
 8.76 shubhayankabir
 8.80 RoboCopter87
 9.41 Norbi
 9.43 Tx789
 9.82 vlarsen
 10.20 ThomasJE
 12.54 yash_998
 12.65 nickvu2
 15.77 hcfong
 16.03 t3takup
 19.48 DaveyCow
*3x3x3 *(68)

 7.80 fazrulz
 8.43 AnsonL
 9.07 asiahyoo1997
 9.45 SimonWestlund
 9.60 amostay2004
 10.23 yoinneroid
 10.29 CuberMan
 10.72 Cuber952
 11.93 nathanajah
 12.34 Evan Liu
 12.51 mycube
 12.59 gass
 12.67 AustinReed
 12.93 Tim Reynolds
 12.95 Odder
 13.54 TheAria97
 13.56 szatan
 14.11 squilliams
 14.33 Mcuber5
 14.54 Andrejon
 14.71 Yttrium
 14.83 riley
 15.31 Bhargav777
 15.32 jaysammey777
 15.36 henrik
 15.48 MaeLSTRoM
 15.69 WTF2L?
 15.93 AvidCuber
 15.96 mrjames113083
 15.96 AndersB
 16.37 janelle
 16.39 Shikhar Mohan
 16.67 mande
 16.72 angham
 16.92 JianhanC
 17.43 Jakube
 17.61 tozies24
 17.76 Kenneth Svendson
 17.84 theZcuber
 18.19 Petezorzz
 18.49 Sillas
 18.75 HampusHansson
 19.33 elimescube
 20.60 Krag
 20.62 Norbi
 20.71 Divineskulls
 21.03 Ninja Storm
 21.74 casarengga
 22.02 bryson azzopard
 22.65 Mike Hughey
 22.72 yash_998
 25.49 Alcuber
 25.73 nickvu2
 25.97 Moops
 26.95 Schmidt
 27.18 robok94
 27.73 Tx789
 30.02 Trondhat
 31.75 RoboCopter87
 31.77 MichaelErskine
 32.12 vlarsen
 32.38 t3takup
 34.45 ThomasJE
 36.94 shubhayankabir
 38.58 andyfreeman
 40.86 MatsBergsten
 44.18 DaveyCow
 50.29 hcfong
*4x4x4*(38)

 36.22 fazrulz
 36.78 asiahyoo1997
 40.80 Cuber952
 42.20 yoinneroid
 43.31 SimonWestlund
 50.93 CuberMan
 51.70 Evan Liu
 56.82 Andrejon
 57.06 gass
 1:02.09 Jakube
 1:02.76 MaeLSTRoM
 1:04.26 AustinReed
 1:04.44 henrik
 1:05.10 mycube
 1:05.59 Mcuber5
 1:06.40 JianhanC
 1:08.08 Tim Reynolds
 1:11.69 Yttrium
 1:15.10 WTF2L?
 1:16.13 szatan
 1:16.83 HampusHansson
 1:20.52 mrjames113083
 1:26.31 jaysammey777
 1:35.15 Kenneth Svendson
 1:35.19 Divineskulls
 1:38.61 bryson azzopard
 1:38.82 Mike Hughey
 1:44.01 angham
 1:44.02 AndersB
 1:45.45 vlarsen
 1:55.28 casarengga
 2:13.38 theZcuber
 2:14.40 Schmidt
 2:31.04 MichaelErskine
 2:31.34 MatsBergsten
 2:37.05 RoboCopter87
 2:39.41 Trondhat
 DNF TheAria97
*5x5x5*(32)

 1:04.75 fazrulz
 1:08.88 asiahyoo1997
 1:23.35 SimonWestlund
 1:25.57 yoinneroid
 1:34.46 Cuber952
 1:37.59 gass
 1:42.17 CuberMan
 1:44.91 MaeLSTRoM
 1:48.56 Evan Liu
 1:56.85 JianhanC
 2:03.65 Tim Reynolds
 2:05.84 AustinReed
 2:08.08 Jakube
 2:08.20 mycube
 2:11.40 mrjames113083
 2:14.84 Mcuber5
 2:22.30 Yttrium
 2:27.82 WTF2L?
 2:35.26 Mike Hughey
 2:35.56 jaysammey777
 2:36.40 Divineskulls
 3:01.80 AndersB
 3:11.37 Tx789
 3:23.67 angham
 3:28.84 nickvu2
 3:31.86 bryson azzopard
 3:40.38 Moops
 3:46.54 vlarsen
 4:10.47 MichaelErskine
 4:29.74 theZcuber
 5:57.77 RoboCopter87
 7:12.81 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(19)

 2:05.10 fazrulz
 2:33.25 asiahyoo1997
 2:39.30 SimonWestlund
 2:45.29 Cuber952
 2:59.68 MaeLSTRoM
 3:28.64 Evan Liu
 3:46.79 Jakube
 3:50.69 JianhanC
 3:57.19 mycube
 4:15.82 AustinReed
 4:24.51 okayama
 4:48.42 jaysammey777
 4:56.25 Mike Hughey
 5:12.70 Yttrium
 5:55.33 AndersB
 6:28.03 nickvu2
 6:29.30 Divineskulls
 7:35.58 Tx789
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(14)

 3:42.11 fazrulz
 3:59.71 asiahyoo1997
 4:24.52 SimonWestlund
 4:29.79 Cuber952
 5:05.63 MaeLSTRoM
 5:59.80 JianhanC
 6:18.20 mycube
 6:22.62 Jakube
 6:27.35 Evan Liu
 6:58.05 Mike Hughey
 7:50.58 AustinReed
 7:56.73 tozies24
 8:21.57 Yttrium
 DNF AndersB
*3x3 one handed*(39)

 12.71 fazrulz
 15.33 SimonWestlund
 16.56 asiahyoo1997
 16.80 yoinneroid
 17.25 Cuber952
 19.87 TheAria97
 20.61 CuberMan
 21.14 Andrejon
 21.96 Bhargav777
 22.44 nathanajah
 22.68 Odder
 23.46 henrik
 26.98 MaeLSTRoM
 27.12 Jakube
 27.14 mycube
 27.20 Evan Liu
 29.30 jaysammey777
 30.35 janelle
 30.92 WTF2L?
 31.50 AustinReed
 31.52 Yttrium
 34.77 squilliams
 34.95 mande
 36.06 Divineskulls
 36.85 AndersB
 37.17 theZcuber
 39.19 Mike Hughey
 40.08 Sillas
 43.26 Kenneth Svendson
 46.59 riley
 50.42 bryson azzopard
 52.33 nickvu2
 53.46 Tx789
 55.55 t3takup
 57.68 Alcuber
 1:03.57 MichaelErskine
 1:13.65 RoboCopter87
 1:15.43 vlarsen
 1:50.17 shubhayankabir
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 40.99 henrik
 1:05.58 Mcuber5
 1:44.72 Mike Hughey
 2:44.17 AustinReed
 3:06.89 Cuber952
 3:36.63 Evan Liu
 4:44.13 Tx789
 DNF t3takup
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 7.21 SimonWestlund
 7.25 fazrulz
 8.56 AustinReed
 9.23 AnsonL
 9.84 Evan Liu
 10.75 Cuber952
 14.90 jaysammey777
 17.09 CuberMan
 17.49 theZcuber
 26.41 Yttrium
 26.90 Mike Hughey
 32.24 yash_998
 34.45 MatsBergsten
 34.83 yoinneroid
 42.40 AndersB
 46.08 casarengga
 50.15 HampusHansson
 57.54 mande
 57.67 riley
 1:00.69 Schmidt
 1:02.35 MaeLSTRoM
 1:57.64 t3takup
 3:49.06 shubhayankabir
 DNF bryson azzopard
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(23)

 54.00 SimonWestlund
 54.53 fazrulz
 1:10.99 MatsBergsten
 1:17.15 Jakube
 1:19.79 Mike Hughey
 1:33.62 WTF2L?
 1:36.09 CuberMan
 1:39.34 henrik
 1:42.16 Cuber952
 1:44.28 yash_998
 1:48.05 Yttrium
 1:59.05 yoinneroid
 2:16.11 mande
 2:18.59 AustinReed
 2:20.46 nickvu2
 2:48.47 Evan Liu
 3:10.93 nathanajah
 3:19.85 okayama
 3:28.79 Jaycee
 3:44.47 riley
 3:59.55 MaeLSTRoM
 4:48.53 AndersB
 5:48.07 theZcuber
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:18.59 Mike Hughey
 6:39.71 MatsBergsten
 7:11.97 SimonWestlund
10:45.28 yoinneroid
13:40.96 okayama
18:22.18 Yttrium
20:52.92 theZcuber
 DNF Cuber952
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF AndersB
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

11:49.25 Mike Hughey
26:20.60 okayama
41:18.41 nickvu2
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(13)

8/8 (45:14)  Yttrium
5/6 (52:04)  okayama
3/3 ( 7:23)  Mike Hughey
4/5 (11:40)  Jakube
3/3 (13:46)  Cuber952
2/2 ( 5:40)  yash_998
2/2 ( 8:57)  Evan Liu
2/2 (15:10)  theZcuber
6/10 (58:20)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (10:38)  riley
1/2 (14:35)  MaeLSTRoM
0/0 (19:47)  AndersB
2/4 (23:28)  CuberMan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 55.21 jaysammey777
 1:12.69 Mike Hughey
 1:13.74 Evan Liu
 1:14.26 mycube
 1:21.34 AustinReed
 1:24.71 Cuber952
 1:53.35 AndersB
 2:11.09 nathanajah
 5:01.24 yoinneroid
 DNF CuberMan
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 47.71 fazrulz
 59.16 SimonWestlund
 59.66 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.27 Cuber952
 1:03.55 yoinneroid
 1:08.14 Evan Liu
 1:17.34 gass
 1:19.40 CuberMan
 1:23.22 AustinReed
 1:34.50 MaeLSTRoM
 1:38.08 mycube
 1:46.02 Yttrium
 1:46.72 WTF2L?
 1:48.50 Divineskulls
 1:53.23 Mike Hughey
 2:11.28 Petezorzz
 2:17.00 bryson azzopard
 2:41.45 tozies24
 3:12.50 AndersB
 3:13.21 Schmidt
 3:19.93 theZcuber
 3:32.66 Trondhat
 3:45.08 RoboCopter87
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:24.60 SimonWestlund
 2:35.75 yoinneroid
 2:44.09 Cuber952
 2:49.80 CuberMan
 3:01.64 Evan Liu
 3:11.51 gass
 3:24.58 MaeLSTRoM
 3:40.41 mycube
 4:01.10 WTF2L?
 4:02.43 AustinReed
 4:38.44 Yttrium
 4:53.23 Divineskulls
 4:56.56 Mike Hughey
 5:13.41 AndersB
 5:54.50 theZcuber
 5:55.46 bryson azzopard
*Magic*(14)

 0.90 theZcuber
 0.99 brandbest1
 1.02 Divineskulls
 1.26 Cuber952
 1.38 AustinReed
 1.40 Yttrium
 1.68 Evan Liu
 1.68 bryson azzopard
 1.84 yoinneroid
 1.91 nickvu2
 2.05 Mike Hughey
 2.09 MaeLSTRoM
 2.28 casarengga
 2.78 t3takup
*Master Magic*(14)

 2.60 Evan Liu
 2.74 casarengga
 2.95 Divineskulls
 3.26 Cuber952
 3.27 MaeLSTRoM
 3.43 Mike Hughey
 3.43 Yttrium
 3.59 theZcuber
 3.70 yoinneroid
 3.94 bryson azzopard
 4.12 AustinReed
 5.08 brandbest1
 5.57 AndersB
 6.52 CuberMan
*Skewb*(10)

 9.70 MaeLSTRoM
 10.45 theZcuber
 13.38 fazrulz
 15.76 nathanajah
 16.77 Mike Hughey
 19.11 AustinReed
 22.88 Cuber952
 24.45 Tx789
 26.70 AndersB
 27.27 bryson azzopard
*Clock*(17)

 6.10 nathanajah
 8.34 SimonWestlund
 8.88 Evan Liu
 9.11 Andrejon
 10.96 Cuber952
 12.66 Mcuber5
 12.98 Yttrium
 13.20 yoinneroid
 13.68 fazrulz
 15.31 CuberMan
 16.20 AustinReed
 19.56 MaeLSTRoM
 20.41 Mike Hughey
 20.61 MichaelErskine
 32.65 okayama
 37.09 nickvu2
 DNF casarengga
*Pyraminx*(30)

 3.96 gass
 4.87 Andrejon
 4.96 Cuber952
 5.36 WTF2L?
 5.47 SimonWestlund
 5.59 AnsonL
 5.63 Odder
 5.91 Evan Liu
 6.09 asiahyoo1997
 6.66 AustinReed
 6.81 fazrulz
 6.85 CuberMan
 6.86 Alcuber
 6.86 yoinneroid
 7.18 Mcuber5
 7.93 theZcuber
 8.38 mycube
 8.52 jaysammey777
 9.95 MaeLSTRoM
 12.10 Tx789
 13.64 okayama
 13.65 bryson azzopard
 14.67 nickvu2
 17.25 AndersB
 19.02 casarengga
 19.82 tozies24
 21.08 Yttrium
 21.28 t3takup
 21.30 Schmidt
 28.28 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(19)

 49.95 SimonWestlund
 1:19.99 MaeLSTRoM
 1:26.15 JianhanC
 1:29.45 Cuber952
 1:39.37 Evan Liu
 1:53.34 yoinneroid
 2:16.76 AustinReed
 2:21.81 CuberMan
 2:34.49 mycube
 2:39.92 AndersB
 2:45.75 Yttrium
 3:16.08 Mike Hughey
 3:56.10 Divineskulls
 3:59.84 Tx789
 4:07.46 nickvu2
 5:19.20 bryson azzopard
 6:11.53 Jakube
 DNF Mcuber5
 DNF Robocopter87
*Square-1*(13)

 15.63 nathanajah
 19.69 fazrulz
 20.18 SimonWestlund
 20.98 Cuber952
 30.59 Evan Liu
 34.03 yoinneroid
 34.42 AustinReed
 39.30 Mike Hughey
 50.85 Yttrium
 1:21.52 bryson azzopard
 1:26.92 AndersB
 1:52.93 Schmidt
 2:00.13 Tx789
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

26 okayama
28 guusrs
34 SimonWestlund
35 Pyjam
37 Mike Hughey
39 Cuber952
40 Krag
44 Evan Liu
56 JianhanC
59 PandaCuber
65 Petezorzz
84 Tx789
DNF  Cubenovice
DNF  AndersB
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

521 Cuber952
503 SimonWestlund
456 Evan Liu
430 fazrulz
410 yoinneroid
391 AustinReed
360 CuberMan
351 Mike Hughey
344 Yttrium
338 MaeLSTRoM
337 asiahyoo1997
307 mycube
242 gass
241 AndersB
234 Jakube
230 WTF2L?
223 theZcuber
221 jaysammey777
219 Andrejon
205 nathanajah
193 Mcuber5
179 AnsonL
165 Divineskulls
164 JianhanC
161 bryson azzopard
154 Tim Reynolds
144 Odder
142 henrik
138 TheAria97
136 Bhargav777
135 MatsBergsten
123 okayama
117 nickvu2
117 riley
112 mande
111 Tx789
109 HampusHansson
108 angham
107 szatan
98 janelle
97 squilliams
91 casarengga
88 Kenneth Svendson
87 tozies24
87 mrjames113083
80 Petezorzz
80 AvidCuber
79 Alcuber
78 yash_998
72 Sillas
67 amostay2004
66 Schmidt
61 elimescube
49 RoboCopter87
49 vlarsen
47 Krag
44 MichaelErskine
43 Trondhat
42 t3takup
40 Shikhar Mohan
38 Norbi
35 brandbest1
31 shubhayankabir
29 Moops
25 Ninja Storm
24 guusrs
22 Pyjam
17 ThomasJE
16 PandaCuber
16 robok94
13 Cubenovice
10 Jaycee
9 hcfong
8 DaveyCow
7 andyfreeman
5 Robocopter87


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 4:

2x2: 19.48



Spoiler



Mean: 19.34
Standard deviation: 1.12
Best Time:  17.59
Worst Time: 20.66

Best average of 5: 19.48
1-5 - (20.66) (17.59) 20.11 19.80 18.52



3x3 2H: 44.18



Spoiler



Mean: 45.60
Standard deviation: 6.32
Best Time: 38.80
Worst Time: 56.69

Best average of 5: 44.18
1-5 - (56.69) 46.41 (38.80) 45.96 40.16



Ah missed the deadline by 1 minute! I'm such a slacker!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 31, 2012)

Bit late, sorry.

2x2x2: (6.11) - (3.90) - 5.10 - 4.51 - 4.80 = 4.80
3x3x3: 15.40 - (15.91) - (13.84) - 15.21 - 15.84 = 15.48
4x4x4: 1:01.85 - (1:01.27) - (1:04.99) - 1:02.80 - 1:03.64 = 1:02.76
5x5x5: 1:44.01 - 1:42.94 - (1:48.46) - (1:42.84) - 1:47.77 = 1:44.91
6x6x6: (2:53.07) - 3:04.74 - (3:07.58) - 2:58.01 - 2:56.29 = 2:59.68
7x7x7: 5:07.86 - (5:10.70) - 5:04.09 - 5:04.95 - (5:03.81) = 5:05.63
3x3x3OH: (30.40) - 28.01 - (25.62) - 26.15 - 26.78 = 26.98
2BLD: 1:02.35 - DNF - DNF = 1:02.35
3BLD: 3:59.55 - DNF - DNF = 3:59.55
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 14:35.30
2-4: 1:34.50
2-5: 3:24.58
Magic: (1.91) - (2.23) - 2.09 - 2.17 - 2.01 = 2.09
Master Magic: (3.11) - 3.35 - 3.26 - 3.20 - (3.61) = 3.27
Megaminx: 1:18.67 - 1:21.84 - (1:24.43) - 1:19.45 - (1:17.77) = 1:19.99 (heh)
Pyraminx: (8.13) - (10.69) - 10.68 - 9.26 - 9.92 = 9.95
Clock: 17.63 - 23.77 - (23.96) - 17.28 - (15.15) = 19.56
SKewb: (10.84) - 10.10 - 10.13 - 8.88 - (7.99) = 9.70


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it acceptable for me to do this week's scrambles later today (8 hours from now) and still have them count in the results?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Is it acceptable for me to do this week's scrambles later today (8 hours from now) and still have them count in the results?


 
Technically you really shouldn't - the intention is generally that late entries are for people who completed the solves before the deadline, but couldn't get to a computer to enter them.

But if Mats decides to include them, I guess it's okay with me - it's all for fun anyway. I know Arnaud has posted really late solves (several weeks late!) before, fully realizing they wouldn't be included in the results. I certainly have no objection to that.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2012)

Then I guess I won't do them  I have a result for BLD this week anyway, and my only goal is to say I've participated every week this year, so it's all fine with me


----------



## cubernya (Jan 31, 2012)

I could've sworn that I entered my results on the website...

Is it okay if I just put the averages? If you want individual times, just ask 

2x2: 5.19
3x3: 17.84
4x4: 2:13.38
5x5: 4:29.74
2BLD: 17.49
3BLD: 5:48.07
4BLD: 20:52.92
5BLD: DNF
MBLD: 2/2 in 15:10.29
OH: 37.17
234 Relay: 3:19.93
2345 Relay: 5:54.50
Magic: 0.90
Master Magic: 3.59
Pyraminx: 7.93
Skewb: 10.45


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Is it okay if I just put the averages? If you want individual times, just ask



I ask, or rather the calc program expects results from all solves, not averages or best.
So now I had to write
2x2: 5.19, 5.19, 5.19, 5.19, 5.19 ....
which is both tedious and wrong.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Where are the results?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Where are the results?


 
Look on the previous page...


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 8, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Look on the previous page...


 
Sorry...


----------

